# Official Merry Christmas Thread



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

]Well it's been a great year guys and lotsa laughs,

Thanks to the companies who help us with our tools and show us new products

So Merry Christmas, UK term, Happy Christmas Chaps:jester:










Happy New Years


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:happybday:

Whats the big deal - somebodies birthday or something?

 Merry Xmas anyway


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

On second thoughts - bah humbug ! Lets just get through this "silly season"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm working xmas eve ,,and xmas day.. Happy birthday Jesus! They turned it into a money racket...The day after .they will let us all know how rich or poor we are... SAD!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm working xmas eve ,,and xmas day.. Happy birthday Jesus! They turned it into a money racket...The day after .they will let us all know how rich or poor we are... SAD!


work xmas day

Dude, you got kids, that means you half to be Santa

Thats one day I won't work, weather you buy into the religious or commercial side of the day, bottom line, it's still about family:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> work xmas day
> 
> Dude, you got kids, that means you half to be Santa
> 
> Thats one day I won't work, weather you buy into the religious or commercial side of the day, bottom line, it's still about family:yes:


 500 boards to finish out by the 1st ...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> 500 boards to finish out by the 1st ...


 Well get on it by golly:yes: dont work xmas dude


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> 500 boards to finish out by the 1st ...


Buddy if I could ide help you just so the kids could spend Christmas with there dad.no work on Christmas


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

moore said:


> 500 boards to finish out by the 1st ...


Come down to Illinois and pick me up. I'll help you finish that rock for free. I'll even bring all of my auto tools so that we will get it done fast. I'm serious. I'll give you a freebie for Christmas. You will have to come get me because I lost my drivers liscense. 

If you do come, please clean out that truck so that I have somewhere to sit. My tools like to be in a clean truck too.:thumbup:

P.S. room and board will be required.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Come and pick me up. You will have to come get me because I lost my drivers liscense. QUOTE]
> 
> :laughing: Ha Ha - another drywaller (or painter) with no license.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I know TWO finishers that have valid drivers liscenses and ONE painter with one. That is pretty much the standard around my area. A laborer with a DL is worth about $10 per hr. Money well spent.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I know TWO finishers that have valid drivers liscenses and ONE painter with one. That is pretty much the standard around my area. A laborer with a DL is worth about $10 per hr. Money well spent.


Yeah sounds the same everywhere. Always a bonus having someone that has a drivers license *and* wheels. I have done my share of picking up guys to and from work.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I know TWO finishers that have valid drivers liscenses and ONE painter with one. That is pretty much the standard around my area. A laborer with a DL is worth about $10 per hr. Money well spent.


gave up the booze years ago, got my license back and a 24 hr, suspension in 12 hours of having it, and I was gooned, flashed a red light and I was gooned a while later Five-O pulled me over, let me go, my chances where going down and I smartened up


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

As the resident drunk around here,,,,,, I'd like to point out that I am a drywaller AND a painter. I got my license in 1968 and haven't lost em yet. 

Guess that gives me something to look forward too,,huh????

Times are getting tougher tho, I have to admit that.

My sweetie bought me a breathalyzer for Christmas this year.:yes: Just in case ya know,,, she said "The way your minds slipping,,,,you need to check yourself" :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> As the resident drunk around here,,,,,, I'd like to point out that I am a drywaller AND a painter. I got my license in 1968 and haven't lost em yet.
> 
> Guess that gives me something to look forward too,,huh????
> 
> ...


Got mine a few years later Captain and never lost it to booze (although I was sent home a few times and snuck home several other times), just speeding. We used to laugh in those days about countries like Sweden that would put their drunk drivers in jail. We thought that was so severe but now we see they were just a few years ahead of us. The fines here now are mandatory license suspension for first offense. Second offence you are going to jail. :surrender:Just not worth it anymore. *IF YOU DRINK DONT DRIVE* ! But I'm safe at home with a glass of wine beside the computer.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Got mine a few years later Captain and never lost it to booze (although I was sent home a few times and snuck home several other times), just speeding. We used to laugh in those days about countries like Sweden that would put their drunk drivers in jail. We thought that was so severe but now we see they were just a few years ahead of us. The fines here now are mandatory license suspension for first offense. Second offence you are going to jail. :surrender:Just not worth it anymore. *IF YOU DRINK DONT DRIVE* ! But I'm safe at home with a glass of wine beside the computer.


With your own breathalzer, you don't have to worry bout it,,,, As long as I'm under the limit, I'm fine.

I know it would be easier to just NOT drink and drive at all,,,,,, but as an OLD American,,,, I just can't bring myself to do!!!

If you lose,,,,,Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness,,,,,, the Life part don't really mean much anymore:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> gave up the booze years ago, got my license back and a 24 hr, suspension in 12 hours of having it, and I was gooned, flashed a red light and I was gooned a while later Five-O pulled me over, let me go, my chances where going down and I smartened up


I got 2 open container tickets in 2010 [ 1 cold beer on the way home from work both times] 14 hours community service for each ..The judge said threes a charm boy! next time,,, you lose!!  My record is still clean both charges were dropped after i finished the c/s..that was enough for me It can wait till I get home.. :yes: quit drinking???,,,,,,,,,,naw!

I live In State trooper country..road checks are everywhere all the time..main road/back road/dirt road.. If they can find a pull off ,,they throw out the flares.. One of these days I'm gonna buy a 1977 black t-top trans-am ,,put the **** tune on it ,and have a little sober fun.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OK - I'll change that to *IF YOU DRINK DONT DRIVE AND GET CAUGHT :thumbsup:*


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> With your own breathalzer, you don't have to worry bout it,,,, As long as I'm under the limit, I'm fine.
> 
> I know it would be easier to just NOT drink and drive at all,,,,,, but as an OLD American,,,, I just can't bring myself to do!!!
> 
> If you lose,,,,,Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness,,,,,, the Life part don't really mean much anymore:whistling2:


I hear ya capt,,LOL... I was under the limit both times [with my tolerance they could barely pick it up] my first c/s was picking up trash on main street ..all my buddies drove buy throwing beer cans at me... The second time was c/s at the water treatment plant.. 1 swallow in VA. They write you up.. If your over the limit ..They have a firing squad in each county waiting at the court house...:yes::yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I hear ya capt,,LOL... I was under the limit both times [with my tolerance they could barely pick it up] my first c/s was picking up trash on main street ..all my buddies drove buy throwing beer cans at me... The second time was c/s at the water treatment plant.. 1 swallow in VA. They write you up.. If your over the limit ..They have a firing squad in each county waiting at the court house...:yes::yes:


 I hear ya,,, I don't travel with an open container.

I'm just talking about driving with a BAC level under the .08 limit. 

Are you saying that Va has a zero tolerance???? like .00 BAC


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I hear ya,,, I don't travel with an open container.
> 
> I'm just talking about driving with a BAC level under the .08 limit.
> 
> Are you saying that Va has a zero tolerance???? like .00 BAC


NO. 0.8 here also ,but if they smell it,, or think they smell it,, they say..pull over right there and lets talk..open container or not ..If your under the limit you get a dwd... They are tight here bro.. plus It didn't help me out much having a truck full of drywall tools ...were all drunks and drug addicts ya know ... It's all good though when those troopers build a home and start asking around about a good drywall man ... my name WILL pop up ..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> NO. 0.8 here also ,but if they smell it,, or think they smell it,, they say..pull over right there and lets talk..open container or not ..If your under the limit you get a dwd... They are tight here bro.. plus It didn't help me out much having a truck full of drywall tools ...were all drunks and drug addicts ya know ... It's all good though when those troopers build a home and start asking around about a good drywall man ... my name WILL pop up ..


 I hear ya Moore. Thats where the "liberty" thing kicks in for me. I understand that if I get stopped, I'm gonna get arrested and have to sit in the station for abit and have my truck towed, and have to make bond and all that stuff. I KNOW its gonna cost me,,,, but I REFUSE to let them tell me HOW to live.

I think Patrick said it best,,,,,,"Give me Liberty,,,or Give me Death"

Perhaps you need to replay that rebel son song,,,LOL I will NOT go quietly into the police state!!!!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

.05 over here.(And most of our beer is 4.8 - 5.0%) But no open container rule.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> .05 over here.(And most of our beer is 4.8 - 5.0%) But no open container rule.


 Ours runs from 3.5(the kind I drink) to 4.5 for most, then up to 5.5 for "ice".

At 210 lbs,, I can drink four 3.5 beers in one hour and be at .07

Like I said,,, I'm a professional drunk driver

I miss the days of .10, but things change ya know.

I been thinking of joining DAMM,,,,(drunks again mad mothers)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> 500 boards to finish out by the 1st ...


Dude..the world is NOT going to end if you're off by ONE day.

My wife asked me to take this coming Monday off to go skiing with her after a long grueling semester for her. At first I said I'm sorry, I can't (single income family for the time being with two little mouths to feed). Then I remembered that I work so I can live my life.......not the other way around. I married her because I love her, and if she wants me to spend some time with her then I will dammit. The builder whose schedule will suffer said "what's a day?" and aside from a measly couple hundred bucks he's right...............what's a day?

Tell them it'll be done on the 2nd.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude..the world is NOT going to end if you're off by ONE day.
> 
> My wife asked me to take this coming Monday off to go skiing with her after a long grueling semester for her. At first I said I'm sorry, I can't (single income family for the time being with two little mouths to feed). Then I remembered that I work so I can live my life.......not the other way around. I married her because I love her, and if she wants me to spend some time with her then I will dammit. The builder whose schedule will suffer said "what's a day?" and aside from a measly couple hundred bucks he's right...............what's a day?
> 
> Tell them it'll be done on the 2nd.


 Great post Slim,,,,,, I think you hit the nail on the head


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude..the world is NOT going to end if you're off by ONE day.
> 
> My wife asked me to take this coming Monday off to go skiing with her after a long grueling semester for her. At first I said I'm sorry, I can't (single income family for the time being with two little mouths to feed). Then I remembered that I work so I can live my life.......not the other way around. I married her because I love her, and if she wants me to spend some time with her then I will dammit. The builder whose schedule will suffer said "what's a day?" and aside from a measly couple hundred bucks he's right...............what's a day?
> 
> Tell them it'll be done on the 2nd.


Sometimes it's not a whole day that's lost. Because one knows time off is coming up, less 'pacing oneself' might happen before that time off. Also, going back a little fresh after a break can help with the following days being able to move things along better.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude..the world is NOT going to end if you're off by ONE day.
> 
> My wife asked me to take this coming Monday off to go skiing with her after a long grueling semester for her. At first I said I'm sorry, I can't (single income family for the time being with two little mouths to feed). Then I remembered that I work so I can live my life.......not the other way around. I married her because I love her, and if she wants me to spend some time with her then I will dammit. The builder whose schedule will suffer said "what's a day?" and aside from a measly couple hundred bucks he's right...............what's a day?
> 
> Tell them it'll be done on the 2nd.



think someone broke into slims dwt account, cause after hearing about Marshmellows rubbing up against his house and not letting him type what he wants this is an Imposter I say:detective:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ours runs from 3.5(the kind I drink) to 4.5 for most, then up to 5.5 for "ice".
> 
> At 210 lbs,, I can drink four 3.5 beers in one hour and be at .07
> 
> ...


Our beers generally between 4% abv and 5% abv
Drink drive limit is 35mg or 1.5 UK units. Alcohol now has the unit amount on the label so this bottle of miller I'm necking just now is 1.6 UK units
Get caught over here and its a mandatory 1 year ban.
Get caught a second time and you lose your car:yes:
Not worth it lads, is it?


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> On second thoughts - bah humbug ! Lets just get through this "silly season"


Yeah I'm a Scrooge man maself, I hate all this christmas guff it really gets on my t*ts. Too commercial now so it is. Dont get me wrong, I LIKE Christmas Day, seeing the kids getting their pressies is fantastic, seeing family and getting hammered on malt whisky but its the build up to Christmas I hate. It seems to start in October when the shops start selling Xmas crap and its relentless right up to the 24th Dec
:furious:
but even I'm not working xmas day


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude..the world is NOT going to end if you're off by ONE day.
> 
> My wife asked me to take this coming Monday off to go skiing with her after a long grueling semester for her. At first I said I'm sorry, I can't (single income family for the time being with two little mouths to feed). Then I remembered that I work so I can live my life.......not the other way around. I married her because I love her, and if she wants me to spend some time with her then I will dammit. The builder whose schedule will suffer said "what's a day?" and aside from a measly couple hundred bucks he's right...............what's a day?
> 
> Tell them it'll be done on the 2nd.


 The wife said  Absolutely not!!!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm taking the whole week between christmas and new years off. i usually do. it's the one week of the year where i don't want to be at work at all and will probably not work hard if i am. i find most guys usually f**k the dog during this week as well so i find its just best not to be there. by this time of year i usually really need a week off anyway.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Me? 2 time drink driving, the second time I lost my licence for 18 months and had to re-sit the drivers test, back then there was a 3 strikes rule, if I was caught again it would have been time behind bars, so I went over to Oz and drunk drove over there.......with no licence :whistling2:, it would be 20 years now since I last got behind the wheel with a glow on.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Me? 2 time drink driving, the second time I lost my licence for 18 months and had to re-sit the drivers test, back then there was a 3 strikes rule, if I was caught again it would have been time behind bars, so I went over to Oz and drunk drove over there.......with no licence :whistling2:, it would be 20 years now since I last got behind the wheel with a glow on.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> The wife said  Absolutely not!!!!


Oh....well, if your family doesn't want you there, then being at work is the best present you can give them.....work, man....work!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Oh....well, if your family doesn't want you there, then being at work is the best present you can give them.....work, man....work!


 The wife said I will not work xmas day.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> The wife said I will not work xmas day.


:laughing: There you go then. Now you can tell the GC "sorry buddy, you know how it is........the wife says NO"


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i'm taking the whole week between christmas and new years off. i usually do. it's the one week of the year where i don't want to be at work at all and will probably not work hard if i am. i find most guys usually f**k the dog during this week as well so i find its just best not to be there. by this time of year i usually really need a week off anyway.


Thats me finished until the end of january at least No work 2 do so cant go!!!:thumbup: No money comin in that will b the only prob with it


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Sending all my Finishing buddies around the globe a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Hope 2012 is a good year for everyone.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> Sending all my Finishing buddies around the globe a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Hope 2012 is a good year for everyone.


 
:blink: uh oh.... Virginia... :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> :blink: uh oh.... Virginia... :whistling2:


 He's checking up on ya Moore,,,LOL


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Confucius says... :smartass:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:santa:Santa is dead !irate:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

The Holidays are about family and good deeds done dirt cheap

Don't stop believing, boys and girls


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I told my son not to expect a lot for Christmas cos "Santa's had to lay off loads of elves this year" cos of the economic meltdown.
He got the picture.........
Merry Christmas DWT'ers:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to the whole fam damily !!!!!

Read my sig line,,,makes more sense than I do !!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all. Hope everyone has a good holiday :thumbup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas from the whole Columbia Family!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas fellas and blokes. I'd like to buy you all a drink!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

And a merry xmas from kiwiland.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And a merry xmas from kiwiland.


....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> ....


A late xmas present for you Cazna, something tells me, you like the fatty's:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> A late xmas present for you Cazna, something tells me, you like the fatty's:whistling2:


 
Just big hooters, The rest of em can get a bit  :thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> Just big hooters, The rest of em can get a bit  :thumbup:


Something like Hootie and the Blowfish? :brows:


----------

